# Low Oil Pressure Light



## jthacker2323 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hey,

First time posting. I bought a 2010 eos a few months back with a bad timing tensioner. Long story short, fixed engine, Put a lot of new parts in. Car runs good, but I get an oil light once car warms up at a very specific rpm. Goes on at 1500 rpms and turns off once u get to around 2000. Will also go off if rpms drop. I have been searching everywhere and have seen everything from change oil to u need a new engine. I will say I am running 5w-30 and will be replacing with 5w-40 and OEM filter today. I will be testing the pressure to see if it’s actually low or it’s a false alarm. But in my research and testing, I read somewhere that there were actually 2 oil pressure switches. One that went up to 2000 rpm and one that was above 2000 rpm. I think it was not specific to my model year and think it was actually earlier model vw, but I did a test anyway. I disconnected the oil pressure switch on the oil filter housing and started the engine (engine had cooled at this point). I got no warning until I got the car up to around 2000 rpm. This was repeatable. So I am baffled, because that means one of two things, there is a second pressure switch or vw doesn’t monitor the oil pressure at low rpm, which would be crazy to me and also contradict my oil pressure alarm at 1500 rpms. Anyone that could provide insight it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wcumming (Feb 23, 2020)

*I will be interested in your solution*



jthacker2323 said:


> Hey,
> 
> First time posting. I bought a 2010 eos a few months back with a bad timing tensioner. Long story short, fixed engine, Put a lot of new parts in. Car runs good, but I get an oil light once car warms up at a very specific rpm. Goes on at 1500 rpms and turns off once u get to around 2000. Will also go off if rpms drop. I have been searching everywhere and have seen everything from change oil to u need a new engine. I will say I am running 5w-30 and will be replacing with 5w-40 and OEM filter today. I will be testing the pressure to see if it’s actually low or it’s a false alarm. But in my research and testing, I read somewhere that there were actually 2 oil pressure switches. One that went up to 2000 rpm and one that was above 2000 rpm. I think it was not specific to my model year and think it was actually earlier model vw, but I did a test anyway. I disconnected the oil pressure switch on the oil filter housing and started the engine (engine had cooled at this point). I got no warning until I got the car up to around 2000 rpm. This was repeatable. So I am baffled, because that means one of two things, there is a second pressure switch or vw doesn’t monitor the oil pressure at low rpm, which would be crazy to me and also contradict my oil pressure alarm at 1500 rpms. Anyone that could provide insight it would be greatly appreciated.


I also am new here and just purchased a 2012 EOS with 112,000 miles. When I took it to a mechanic for evaluation he said I needed a new timing chain and tensioner as well and I will be looking out for a similar issue when it is done. He also found two oil leaks, both common to this model. I have no service history for this car and I am interested in anything else you find out about your new (to you) EOS that might apply to mine as well. I assume you read the thread about lubricating the seals around the folding top? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jthacker2323 (Mar 9, 2020)

Welcome. Just to let you know, I replaced the oil to 5W-40 and the oil pressure light hasn’t come on since. But some of the posts I read said that it helped for a little while then they started to get the low pressure warning again. I am going to test the oil pressure hopefully in the near future just to confirm that everything is ok. Some of the lessons I learned about the 2.0 engine is the water pump is plastic and notorious for cracking and leaking. While I was in doing the timing chain and valves I replaced the water pump with a metal one.


----------



## wcumming (Feb 23, 2020)

*Thanks for the update on your EOS findings*

I appreciate your update and am looking for other issues folks have found (and resolved) with their cars. I love the car and hope to keep it running without major issues.


----------



## Rooster427 (Jun 27, 2020)

*Low Oil Pressure Light 2010 eos 2.0 tsi*

This is my first post on here. I had the timing chain tensioner fail luckily I had just pulled into fill up with gas. When I tried to start the engine it made a loud noise and wouldn’t start. I had it towed and had a family friend who is a euro specialist take a look at it. It had bent nearly all the valves in the head. But luckily cause it was stationary when it happened i it did not damage the pistons. Just put a mark in the carbon on top of them. So new cylinder head all new timing chain’s and cover. Got it running then the oil light comes on. So he pulled the oil pan off replaced the oil pickup oil relief valve and cleaned the oil pan and put it back together then installed an external oil pressure gauge to check the oil pressure. I when hot it has 20’psi at idle and 45 ish at 3000 rpm. So it’s not oil pressure. He assumes. So this goes on for a while. And he can’t find out why the shut engine off now warning is coming on when you hit 2000 rpm. As a last resort he found a thread online saying to ground the oil sensor wire that should disable the oil warning light. When he was removing the oil sensor plug from the sensor he found it was not locked on by the retaining clip inside the plastic connector which was broken off so when you push the connector onto the sensor it should clip in and not move. There is a rubber seal inside of the connector that I think makes it waterproof idk. When that locking clip is broken the rubber seal pushes the pin back out. So there is no connection between the sensor and the plug. So he wired the oil sensor wire directly into the sensor with a small alligator clip to guarantee a good connection. Started the Engine and low and behold after all the hours and replacing parts. The oil warning light did not come on again 2000 rpm and up. I I did change the oil sensor twice earlier on before the timing chain tensioner failed I must have broken that retaining clip off then. Just wanted to post this. In case your at your witts end like I was with this problem.


----------

